# Grilled (almost blackened) crappie



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Soaked in olive oil and sprinkled with dizzy pig stuff. Griddle was 500 degrees. Cooked fast and considering they were frozen crappie they held together well. very delicious!.


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Great looking fish ! Dangit now I'm gonna have make some blackened catfish this week!


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

halo1 said:


> Great looking fish ! Dangit now I'm gonna have make some blackened catfish this week!




Did catfish a few nights ago - same recipe. I think they were better!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Ain't got enough seasoning on there young grasshopper!!! You'll get there on day!!! hahaha bet they were dern sure edible though!!!


----------



## lees way2 (Oct 7, 2007)

That looks great,but what i want to do is find out where there is a crappie to get a fillet that size.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

lees way2 said:


> That looks great,but what i want to do is find out where there is a crappie to get a fillet that size.




Beats me!


----------

